# King Khan vs Hrithik vs Amir Khan



## Batistabomb (Oct 3, 2007)

guys come let us discuss different aspects about who are great among these,remember verify all of the factors

my voting is :

Sharukh        : 55%

Hritik Roshan :  25%

Amir Khna     :  20%


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 3, 2007)

Aamir Khan -81%
ShahRukh-10%
Hritik Roshan-9%


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

All of them suck.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

<======= *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## hellgate (Aug 19, 2008)

SRK is the King.......


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hritik Roshan-90%
Aamir Khan -60%
ShahRukh-10%


EDIT: lol Pathik bumped this one


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

Where is the Voting Pole....

IMO...shahrukh is the King....in his own style....

No actor can beat HR in Dance & Fighting....take my words..

Acting of Amir Khan is Awesome...Tare Zameen Par...


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2008)

What about Ajay Devgan? Even he is a good actor.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> All of them suck.



Best comment so far, but I think I have a soft corner for SRK.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 19, 2008)

Srk: 39%, Ak: 36% Hr: 25%


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> All of them suck.



lmao naab,how did you even searched this out?xD


Akshay Kumar to rule them all,he is a truly talented actor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^doin all kind of batshit roles now !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 19, 2008)

^^others aren't any better either.xD,I am sick of SRK overacting and hrithik showing his muscles and dancing the whole time.Aamir is good but not good enough.

personal opinion though.


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

aamir khan is so proud and jealous of srk his dog name is Shahrukh 

i don't like aamir khan a little bit he is so proud !@!

SRK 50% HRITHIK 25% AKSHAY KUMAR 24% RAJNIKANT 1%


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 19, 2008)

SRK 90%
Amir 60%
Hrithik 5%


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

Only Captain Vijayakanth *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png


----------



## Garbage (Aug 19, 2008)

I like Amir more...

@Pathik... Stop digging old threads dude... I think u need some dose of IRC..


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont like aamir khan because he never attends Annual filmfare awards which is supposed one of the oldest awards in india.
i like hritik roshan and shahrukh khan but my favourite alltime is Jackie shroff so my voting
jackie shroff 100%


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ... and hrithik showing his muscles and dancing the whole time...



Err... You do realize that he is told by the director to do that and not something he does of his own accord? And what's wrong with dancing. You are saying as if it is a bad thing. He is a spectacular dancer and it is truly delightful to watch him dance. And I don't remember seeing him dance much in Jodha Akbar.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i dont like aamir khan because he never attends Annual filmfare awards which is supposed one of the oldest awards in india.
> i like hritik roshan and shahrukh khan but my favourite alltime is Jackie shroff so my voting
> jackie shroff 100%


You don't like Aamir just coz he doesn't attend Filmfare awards? Are you kidding? I agree that Filmfare is one of the really old awards but there have been occassions where they have given awards to movies based on their box offfice perfomance rather than the movie itself. Very rarely do I see them giving an award purely based on the quality of movie. I can understand you not liking Aamir khan coz of his arrogant nature some time but not liking him coz he doesn't attend Filmfare awards is strange. 
I'm also fine with your personal favorites Hritik, Shahrukh and above all Jackie. Not sure if Jackie Shroff is doing nice movies of late.


----------



## nix (Aug 19, 2008)

bollywood is too much centered around the khans. im sick of tired of seeing SRK and aamir and salman. and they wield power and are using it irresponsibly. even the directors are scared of it. its not a level playing field. salman can tell a director to drop some actor and the director will do it. hollywood movies are much better and i prefer them over bollywood. just too much favoritism this side..


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 19, 2008)

Huh 

Akshay Kumar FTW


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

@nix
there is one better not_named_any_wood too.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

Srk Rocks.
Hrithik for his dance moves and Aamir for his great production.

All have weakness.


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 20, 2008)

@ajayritik
   sorry i mean i dont hate him personally its just that when all superstars attend this particular prestigious filmfare award why cant aamir attend instead he goes to oscar for his lagaan even there he didnt get anything out of it.For example look at dharmender who was nominated several times but didnt get award but eventually ending up getting lifetime award.That shows how much enthusiastic he was.i hope you know this filmfare is like an oscar in india.Oh well.........
   Speaking about Jackie he had his days.Actually His bad time started when he signed for b grade with mithun chakravorthy for paying of his personal debts,not keeping up his looks like sanjay dutt and a biggest blunder when he did yaadein for subhash ghai and from there onwards he is finished.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> @ajayritik
> sorry i mean i dont hate him personally its just that when all superstars attend this particular prestigious filmfare award why cant aamir attend instead he goes to oscar for his lagaan even there he didnt get anything out of it.For example look at dharmender who was nominated several times but didnt get award but eventually ending up getting lifetime award.That shows how much enthusiastic he was.i hope you know this filmfare is like an oscar in india.Oh well.........
> Speaking about Jackie he had his days.Actually His bad time started when he signed for b grade with mithun chakravorthy for paying of his personal debts,not keeping up his looks like sanjay dutt and a biggest blunder when he did yaadein for subhash ghai and from there onwards he is finished.


Dude you know rite how Dharmendra made a friendly jibe at the filmfare awards when he recieved the award for lifetime. I think its a good award in India but you can't compare it to Oscar. I think you are kidding if you tell that it is comparative to Oscar.  Awards depend on the box office success according to Filmfare. 

I agree with you about Jackie doing some B Grade movies. The other day I saw Bhoot Uncle and that was such a terrible movie . I don't know what he was doing in that movie.


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 21, 2008)

ajayritik bro..i didnt compare it with oscar i said like an oscar in india.plz dont misunderstand me.Hope everything is clear
 Hahahaha...yeah you are right bhoot uncle was one of the blunder list.His dress code was similar to that actor in the pirates of the carribean movie.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 24, 2008)

SRK is like the iPhone. Overrated and sucks! xD The other 2 or good for me


----------



## angel.winslet (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Shahrukh Khan is the real King Khan . He is the best among all three .
----------------------
Angel

   Blazeinfotech


----------

